# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم المواد الغذائية ومواد التجميل المضاف إليها الكحول

## أبومنصور

السلام عليكم

ما رايكم بهذه الفتوى من موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب:

أنا طالبة بالجامعة في فينا وأثناء الدراسة في كلية الصيدلة اكتشفت أن معظم المنتجات الغذائية يضاف إليها نسبة قليلة جدّاً من الكحول ، وهي توضع لمزج مادتين أو لحفظ المنتج أو لجعلها أكثر سمكاً ، والمواد هي GLYCEROL; SORBIT; XYLIT; MALTIT; VANILIN; TRIACETIN; AGAR AGAR; PEKTIN . سؤال آخر : ما هو الحكم في الكريمات والروائح أو مواد التجميل عامة ؟


الحمد لله
أولاً :
الكحول من المواد المسكرة ، وكل مسكر خمر ، والخمر حرام ، ويتعلق بالكحول هنا أمران : الأول : هل هو نجس أم لا ؟ والثاني : هل يؤثر في خلطه بغيره من الأدوية والأغذية ؟ 

أما الأمر الأول : فقد ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى نجاسة الخمر نجاسة حسيَّة ، والصحيح : أنها ليست كذلك ، وأن نجاستها نجاسة معنوية .

وأما الأمر الثاني : فالكحول إذا خُلط بغيره من الأدوية والأغذية فإما أن يكون تأثيره واضحاً وإما أن لا يكون ، فإن كان تأثيره واضحاً : حرم الخلط ، وحرم استعمال تلك الأغذية والأدوية أكلاً أو شرباً .
وإن لم يكن للكحول تأثيرٌ في تلك الأغذية والأدوية جاز استعمالها أكلاً وشرباً ، وهناك فرق بين تناول الكحول مباشرة وبين خلطه بغيره ، فإن تناولَه المرءُ وحده لم يجز حتى لو قلَّت كميته ، وإن خُلط بغيره : فعلى ما سبق تفصيله .

وهذه فتوى للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين في تفصيل هذه المسألة :
قال رحمه الله : "الكحول مادة مسكرة كما هو معروف فتكون خمراً ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (كل مسكر حرام) ، وفي رواية : (كل مسكر خمر) ، وعلى هذا فإذا خالطت هذه الكحول شيئاً ولم تضمحل بما خالطته : صار هذا الشيء حراماً ؛ لأن هذا الخليط أثَّر فيه ، أما إذا انغمرت هذه الكحول بما خالطته ولم يظهر لها أثر : فإنه لا يحرم بذلك ؛ لأن أهل العلم رحمهم الله أجمعوا على أن الماء إذا خالطته نجاسة لم تغيره فإنه يكون طهوراً ، والنسبة بين الكحول وبين ما خالطه قد تكون كبيرة وقد تكون صغيرة ، بمعنى أن هذه الكحول قد تكون قوية فيكون اليسير منها مؤثراً في المخالط ، وقد تكون ضعيفة فيكون الكثير منها غير مؤثر ، والمدار كله على التأثير .

ثم هاهنا مسألتان : 

الأولى : هل الخمر نجس نجاسة حسيَّة ؟ أي : أنه يجب التنزه منه وغسل الثياب إذا أصابها وغسل البدن إذا أصابه وغسل الأواني إذا أصابها أو لا؟ جمهور العلماء على أن الخمر نجس نجاسة حسيَّة وأنه يجب غسل ما أصابه من بدن أو ثياب أو أوانٍ أو فرش أو غيرها كما يجب غسل البول والعذرة ، واستدلوا لذلك بقوله تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ) ، والرجس هو النجس بدليل قوله تعالى : (قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ) أي : نجس ، واستدلوا أيضاً بحديث أبي ثعلبة الخشني حيث سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأكل بآنية الكفار فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تأكلوا فيها ، إلا أن لا تجدوا غيرها فاغسلوها وكلوا فيها) ، وقد ورد في تعليل النهي عن الأكل فيها أنهم كانوا يضعون فيها الخمر ولحم الخنزير وما أشبه ذلك .

ولكن القول الثاني في المسألة أن الخمر ليس نجساً نجاسة حسيَّة ، واستدل لهذا القول بأن الأصل في الأشياء الطهارة ، وأنه لا يلزم من تحريم الشيء أن يكون نجساً ، فالسم حرام بلا شك ومع ذلك ليس بنجس ، وقالوا : إن القاعدة الشرعية "أن كل نجس حرام ، وليس كل حرام نجساً" ، وعلى هذا : فيبقى الخمر حراماً وليس بنجس حتى تقوم الأدلة على نجاسته ، واستدلوا أيضاً بأن الخمر حين حرمت أراقها المسلمون في الأسواق ولم يغسلوا الأواني منها ، وإراقتها في الأسواق دليل على عدم نجاستها ؛ لأنه لا يحل لإنسان أن يريق النجس في أسواق المسلمين ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اتقوا اللاعنين ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وما اللاعنان؟ قال : الذي يتخلى في طريق الناس أو ظلهم) ؛ ولأنهم لم يغسلوا الأواني منها ، ولو كانت نجسة لوجب غسل الأواني منها ، واستدل لهذا القول أيضاً بما ثبت في صحيح مسلم (أن رجل أهدى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم رواية خمر فأخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها حرمت ، فتكلم أحد الصحابة مع صاحب الرواية سرّاً - أي : أسرَّ إليه حديثاً - فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : بما ساررته ، قال : قلت : بعها ، فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيعها ، وقال : إن الله إذا حرَّم شيئاً حرَّم ثمنه) - هذا الحديث أو معناه - ثم فتح الرجل فم الرواية وأراق الخمر بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، ولم يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغسل الرواية ولو كان الخمر نجساً لأخبره صلى الله عليه وسلم بنجاسة الراوية وأمره بغسلها . 

وأما ما استدل به القائلون بالنجاسة الحسية في قوله تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ) فإن الله تعالى قيد هذا الرجس بأنه رجس عملي قال : (رجس مِنْ عمل الشيطان) وليس رجساً عينيّاً بدليل أن الميسر والأنصاب والأزلام ليست نجاستها نجاسة حسيَّة ، والخبر عن نجاستها ونجاسة الخمر خبر واحد لعامل واحد : (إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ) ومثل هذا لا يجوز أن تفرق الدلالة فيه على وجهين مختلفين إلا بدليل يعين ذلك .

وأما حديث أبي ثعلبة الخشني فليس الأمر بغسلها من أجل نجاستها ، لاحتمال أن يكون الأمر بغسلها من أجل الابتعاد التام والانفصال التام عن استعمال أواني الكفار الذي يجر إلى مماستهم والقرب منهم وليس للنجاسة ؛ لأن المعروف أن النجاسة لا تثبت بالاحتمال . 

على كل حال : هذا هو الأمر الأول مما يتعين البحث فيه في جواب هذا السؤال عن الكحول وإذا تبين أن الخمر ليست نجسة نجاسة حسيَّة صارت هذه الكحول ليست نجسة نجاسة حسية فتبقى على طهارتها . 

أما الأمر الثاني : فإذا تعيَّن أن في هذه الأطياب كحولاً ومؤثراً لكونه كثيراً ، فهل يجوز استعماله في غير الشرب ؟ جواب ذلك أن يقال : إن قول الله تعالى : (فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ) عام في جميع وجوه الاستعمال أي : أننا نجتنبه أكلاً وشرباً ودهناً وغير ذلك ، هذا هو الأحوط بلا شك ، لكنه لا يتعين في غير الشرب ؛ لأن الله تعالى علل الأمر بالاجتناب بقوله : (إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ) ، وهذا لا يتأتى في غير الشرب ، وعلى هذا : فالورع اجتناب التطيب بهذه الأطياب والجزم بالتحريم لا يمكن ..." انتهى .
" فتاوى نور على الدرب " ( النساء ) بواسطة موقعه .


ثالثاً :
وأما حكم مواد التجميل فيمكن معرفته بالاطلاع على أجوبة الأسئلة : ( 41052 ) و (20226) و (26799) و (26861) .
والله أعلم



سؤالي:
يقول الشيخ ان الكحول إذا خُلط بغيره من الأدوية والأغذية فإما أن يكون تأثيره واضحاً وإما أن لا يكون ، فإن كان تأثيره واضحاً : حرم الخلط ، وحرم استعمال تلك الأغذية والأدوية أكلاً أو شرباً ...كيف نستطيع التفريق والتمييز بان تاثيره واضح لاسيما ان الكثير من الادوية والمواد المستخدمة في الحلويات تحتوي على نسب متفاوتة من الكحول...فان قيل ما اسكر قليله فكثيره حرام..فهل يلزم شراء كميات كبيرة من كل دواء او غذاء ليتم الحكم عليه ذلك مع المشقة الكبيرة في ذلك من ناحية التلكفة و عدم وجود عدد محدد للتجربة.

سؤالي الثاني:

ما هو تمرة القول بان (الخمر طاهر) عند الحديث عن وجودها في المواد الغذائية ونحو ذلك؟

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومنصور

للرفع رفع الله اقداركم في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## أبومنصور

للرفع

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

موضوع هام.

----------


## محب الخير للجميع

الإخوة الأعزاء.. لقد وجدت فتوى للشيخ الفاضل حامد العلي في ركن الفتاوى من موقعه بخصوص هذه المسألة، وهي جيدة في بابها لما فيها من تفصيلٍ بديع، لذا أحببت أن إتحفكم بها، فهاكموها:

السؤال: السلام عليكم شيخنا الكريم هل الكحول الذى يستخدم فى تركيب العطور نجس وقد قال لى من يبيع العطور هذه بأنه لايستخدم فى صناعة الخمور لانه مادة سامة وهو(ميثانول) وليس ايثانول....علما بان اللتر من هذا الميثانول تكلفته 16 جنيه بينما الاخر يفوق ال60 جنيه افيدونا افادكم الله.


جواب الشيخ: الحمد لله والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد : 

العطور مباحة الإستعمال في غير الشـرب، حتى لو اشتملت على ما يُذهب العقل

لأنّ ما يذهب العقل قسمان :
 أحدهـما : الخمر وهي التي أُعدِّت للشرب ، وتُشرب للسُّكر عادة ، فهذه يحرم فيها جميع وجوه الإستعمال ، لقوله تعالى ( فاجتنبوه ) ، وورد فيما خرجه الترمذي ، وابن ماجه ، وغـيرهما : (  لعن النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  في الخمر عشرة :  عاصرها ،  ومعتصرها ، أي طالب عصرها ،  وشاربها ،  وحاملها ، والمحمولة إليه ،  وساقيها ، وبائعها ، وآكل ثمنها ، والمشتري لها ،  والمشتراة له ) .
 ( وسأله رجل عن الخمر فنهاه عنها فقال الرجل إنما أصنعها للدواء قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  إنهليس بدواء ، ولكنه داء)  أخرجه مسلم.
 وورد مرفوعا : ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يقعد على مائدة تدار عليها الخمر ) .. رواهأحمد ومعناه عند الترمذي.
  ولكنّ مع ذلك ، فالخمـر ، نجسة نجاسة معنويّة ، وليست حسـية في أصح قولي العلماء ، كما بيّناه في فتوى سابقة ، فلو وقعت على الثوب ، صحَّت الصلاة فيه.

والقسم الثاني : مواد أخرى تسبِّب فقدان الإدراك لو شُربت ،  ولكنها ليست خمرا ، مثل البنزين، والديـزل ، ومستخرجات نفطية أخرى ، ومثـل ما يضاف العطور من مـادة الميثانول ، وبعض المواد التي تستعمل في الأصباغ ، وفي الصـمغ ، وبعض وسائل التجمّل والزينة ..إلـخ.
   فهذا القسم : يشتمل على مواد هي في الحقيقة سموم ، وليسـت خمرا ، ولكن تستعمل أحيانا بقصـد إذهاب العـقل ، فهذه يحرم إستعمالها لهذا القصد ، أما سائر وجوه الإستعمال فالأصل أنها مباحـة .
  والدليل هـو الإباحة الأصلية ، ولأنها ليست خمرا لتتناولها نصوص اجتناب الخمر مطلقا ، ولأنّ غالب استعمالها فيه مصلحة ظاهرة لاتقاومها مفسدة ، وإنما حرمت جميع وجوه إستعمال الخمـر لأنها لاتستعمل إلاّ فيما يحقق مفاسدها ، فحُرّم جميعُ تعاطيها قطعا لدابرها ، وهذا لايتحقق في القسم الثاني ، فلامعنى لتحريمه مطلقا ، حتى لو كانت تستعمـل نادرا لإذهاب العـقل ، فالنادر لايستدعـي سدّ الذريعـة ، في قواعـد الشـريعة . والله أعلم.
رابط الفتوى من هنا

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

> سؤالي:
> يقول الشيخ ان الكحول إذا خُلط بغيره من الأدوية والأغذية فإما أن يكون تأثيره واضحاً وإما أن لا يكون ، فإن كان تأثيره واضحاً : حرم الخلط ، وحرم استعمال تلك الأغذية والأدوية أكلاً أو شرباً ...كيف نستطيع التفريق والتمييز بان تاثيره واضح لاسيما ان الكثير من الادوية والمواد المستخدمة في الحلويات تحتوي على نسب متفاوتة من الكحول...فان قيل ما اسكر قليله فكثيره حرام..فهل يلزم شراء كميات كبيرة من كل دواء او غذاء ليتم الحكم عليه ذلك مع المشقة الكبيرة في ذلك من ناحية التلكفة و عدم وجود عدد محدد للتجربة.


وفقك الله وبارك فيك، هذا سؤال مهم، وأتمنى من الأخوة التفاعل مع الموضوع. 
أظن أن الإسكار يحتاج إلى نسبة معينة من الكحول، فينظر عنئذٍ في نسبة الكحول في المادة الغذائية. وأتمنى من أصحاب الاختصاص النظر في كلامي هذا. 




> سؤالي الثاني:
> ما هو تمرة القول بان (الخمر طاهر) عند الحديث عن وجودها في المواد الغذائية ونحو ذلك؟
> بارك الله فيكم


ذكر حكم المفتي على الخمر هل هي نجسة أم طاهرة يُفيد لأن علة التحريم -عند الجمهور- : 
1- الإسكار. 
2-  النجاسة العينيه. 
فوجب على المستفتفتي عند الإفتاء أن يبني حكمه على هذين العلتين وجوداً وعدماً. 
والحقيقة أن المسألة جديرة بالتأمل والنظر.

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المشاركة..واتمنى من مشايخنا وطلاب العلم ان يشاركونا الاجابة على التساؤلين الذين طرح في بداية المقال:




> سؤالي:
> يقول الشيخ ان الكحول إذا خُلط بغيره من الأدوية والأغذية فإما أن يكون تأثيره واضحاً وإما أن لا يكون ، فإن كان تأثيره واضحاً : حرم الخلط ، وحرم استعمال تلك الأغذية والأدوية أكلاً أو شرباً ...كيف نستطيع التفريق والتمييز بان تاثيره واضح لاسيما ان الكثير من الادوية والمواد المستخدمة في الحلويات تحتوي على نسب متفاوتة من الكحول...فان قيل ما اسكر قليله فكثيره حرام..فهل يلزم شراء كميات كبيرة من كل دواء او غذاء ليتم الحكم عليه ذلك مع المشقة الكبيرة في ذلك من ناحية التلكفة و عدم وجود عدد محدد للتجربة.
> سؤالي الثاني:
> ما هو تمرة القول بان (الخمر طاهر) عند الحديث عن وجودها في المواد الغذائية ونحو ذلك؟
> بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومنصور

للرفع

----------


## شريف شلبي

فتوى ذات صلة عمرها أكثر من ثمانين عاماً 
( س ) من محمد أفندي عباس السمرة ببولاق : هل التطيب بالأعطار الإفرنكية مع علمنا بأنها ممزوجة بالكحول مبطل للصلاة أم لا ؟ نرجوكم إفادتنا .
( ج ) النجاسة هي ما تستقذره الطباع السليمة ، وهو قسمان : قسم قذارته خفيفة كالبصاق ، وقسم قذارته شديدة كالبول والغائط وهو النجس ، وقد أمرت شريعتنا الغراء بالنظافة والتطهر من النجاسة ، وأكثر أئمتنا وعلمائنا على أن الصلاة لا تصح من متنجس البدن أو الثوب أو المصلَّى ، وقد اختلفوا في تعداد النجاسات التي يجب اجتنابها في الصلاة ؛ لأنه لم يرد نص من الشارع بتحديدها بالعدد للذين كانوا يدخلون في الإسلام ويتعلمون العبادة الواجبة ، ثم ينقلبون إلى باديتهم التي ليس فيها علماء كحديث الأعرابي المشهور ، ولم يكن في زمن التشريع ولا في أزمنة الأئمة المجتهدين شيء يسمى الكحول فينص فيه شيء ؛ لأن علم الكيمياء لم يكن له وجود ، ونسمع عن كثير من الناس القول بنجاسة الكحول ونجاسة كل ما فيه شيء منه ، ويحتجون على هذا بأنه هو سبب الإسكار في الخمر وهي نجسة عند أكثر أئمة المسلمين وعلمائهم ، وهذا الاستنباط والاجتهاد معارض بوجوه :
( أولها ) : أنه لا دليل على نجاسة الخمر نفسها في اللغة ، ولا في الكتاب والسنة وقوله تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الخَمْرُ وَالمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ } ( المائدة : 90 ) لا يدل على نجاستها ؛ لأن الرجس مع كونه ليس نصًّا في النجاسة محمول عليها وعلى الميسر والأنصاب والأزلام ، وهذه الأشياء غير نجسة بالإجماع ، هذا ما يقال لمن يسلك في القول بالنجاسة مسلك الاجتهاد والاستنباط .
( 2 ) سلَّمنا أن الخمر نجسة تقليدًا للقائلين بذلك من غير أن نعرف لهم دليلاً مقنعًا ؛ لكننا لا نسلِّم أن العلة في نجاستها وجود هذه المادة الكيماوية فيها ؛ لأن هذه المادة ليست قذرة تعافها النفوس السليمة ، فتكون هي الجزء النجس ، بل هي من المطهرات التي تزيل ما لا يزيله الماء مع الصابون من الأقذار والنجاسات ؛ ولأن هذه المادة لم تكن معروفة للمجتهدين الذين قالوا بنجاسة الخمر ؛ ولأن أحكام دين الفطرة مبنية على الأمور الظاهرة لجميع أصناف الناس الذين دعوا إليه لا على دقائق العلوم الطبيعية المختصة بصنف من الناس .
( 3 ) إذا كانت رجسية الخمرة ونجاستها معنوية ، كما هو الظاهر على حد { إِنَّمَا المُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ } ( التوبة : 28 ) لتأكيد اجتنابها والبعد عنها ، فلا تعلق لهذه المسألة بالصلاة إلا من حيث اجتناب قرب الصلاة للسكران ، وإن كانت نجاستها حسية كما هو المعروف عن الفقهاء القائلين بذلك بمعنى أنه يجب تطهير الثوب والبدن إذا أصابه شيء منها فالأمر لا شك تعبدي ، والتعبدي لا يبحث في علته ولا يقاس عليه وإنما يمتثل فيه ظاهر النص .
( 4 ) إن هذا الكحول يوجد في غير الخمرة من الأشربة والأدوية والأعطار القديمة غير الإفرنجية وغير ذلك ، فإذا كان قولهم إن كل ما فيه مادة الكحول نجس فعلينا أن نحكِّم الكيماويين في معرفة نوع النجاسة المحرَّمة شرعًا ، ونأخذ بأقوالهم وإن كان لا يسلم لنا شيء من النجاسة .
( 5 ) إذا قالوا : إن الخمر نجسة العين ، فاللازم في اتباعهم اجتناب هذا الشراب المسكر الذي يسمى خمرًا والتطهر منه ، وليس علينا أن نحلل بسائطه ونقول إن كل عنصر منه يوجد في شيء آخر نحكم على ذلك الشيء بحكمه ؛ لأن جزء نجس العين نجس ؛ فإن هذه فلسفة لا تليق بالحنيفية السمحة ؛ ولأن الأحكام إنما هي على هذه المركبات ، وهذا العطر ليس خمرًا .
( 6 ) إن النجاسات المجمع عليها كبول الإنسان وغائطه مركبة من عناصر كيماوية توجد في كل طعام وشراب ؛ وإنما القذارة من التركيب المخصوص على النسب المخصوصة .
( 7 ) المعروف في محاسن أصول الشريعة أن الأحكام تدور مع العلل وجودًا وعدمًا ، فإذا حُرِّمت الأشربة المسكرة التي كانت في زمن التشريع وسميت خمرًا ، فلا شك أن الأشربة التي اختُرعت بعد ذلك كالكنياك لها حكمها ، وجاء النص بحِلِّ الخل الذي كان خمرًا ، وحكم الأئمة القائلون بنجاسة الخمر بطهارتها إذا تخللت ؛ لأن المفسدة التي كانت في هذا المائع واقتضت اجتنابه قد زالت ، فأي معنى للتضييق على المسلمين بمنعهم من الانتفاع به ، وكذلك جلود الميتة إذا دُبِغَت تطهر للأمن من نتنها وفسادها . وانقلاب العين ودخول النار من المطهرات في مذهب الحنفية فإذا طُبخ الصابون بالزيت النجس يكون طاهرًا ، فكيف لا يكون
العطر الذي فيه الكحول طاهرًا .
( 8 ) أن الطيب ضد القذر ، والنجاسة هي القذارة الشديدة ، ومن البلاء أن نغلو في الدين ونتعمق بالتفلسف فيه ؛ حتى نعطي الضد حكم ضده ، بل نجعله منه فهذه الأعطار والطيوب الإفرنجية ليست خمرًا ولا قذرًا ، ولا نعرف أيضًا عن أئمة الدين قولاً بتحريم شيء لعلل فلسفية وتحليلات كيماوية .
( 9 ) قد ثبت في الكيمياء أن هذا الكحول يوجد في غير هذه الأعطار من الأكل والشرب والدواء ، لا سيما المتخمر منها كالعجين وغيره كما تقدم ، فإذا حكمنا بنجاسة كل ذلك نوقع الأمة في أشد الحرج ، والحرج كله منفي بالنص ولا مرجح للقول بنجاسة هذه الأعطار دون غيرها ، هذا وإننا نرى كثيرًا من أهل العلم يتعطرون بهذه الطيوب بعلة أنها مجهولة الأصل ، وأن قول الكيماويين غير معتبر شرعًا ، وعندنا أن قول الكيماويين يقيني ؛ لأنه مبني على المشاهدة ومتواتر عنهم بالنسبة إلى غيرهم .
لا شك أن السائل سألني عن بيان رأيي في هذه الأعطار ، وعن مدركي فيه ، وقد بينته له بحسب فهمي في الدين ومعرفتي بأحكامه ، فإن أصبت الحق فبتوفيق الله تعالى وفضله ، وإن أخطأت فلا بدع أن يخطئ غير المعصوم ، وقد بذلت طاقتي وجهدي في معرفة الحق ، والله غفور رحيم - 
السيد / محمد رشيد رضا - رحمه الله - مجلة المنار  المجلد الرابع صفحة 493 وما بعدها

----------

